# Converting Charcoal Smoker to Electric...



## geek with fire (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I don't really want to convert the charcoal unit completely, but I'd like to add an electric element to my smoker for cold smoking and long low temp smokes. I saw this replacement element at Cabela's and wondered if I could temporarily mount this on my Chargriller Pro Firebox. It's not too expensive, and is a 1500Watt elelment; about twice the size as most hot plates for the same money.







The round piece is 15.5", so I may have to do some snipping to make it fit (or not; haven't measured yet).  Proabably could put some sort of dimmer style adjustment on the cord to control the temperature.  Any thoughts?
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005860510798a.shtml


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

My ECB came with a gizmo that looks like that. Never tried it but I guess it should work.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

OR.......if you want to do gas

http://gassmoker.com/v-burner.htm


d8de


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of propane (yea, I know Hank Hill would be sayin' "dang it Bobby" right about now), but that looks like a pretty slick setup.  I do think that electric will work better for cold smoking, because I'm thinking I can control the heat to the point of just getting the wood to smolder a little better.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

I could be wrong because I never tried mine but I'd think you could get charcoal hotter if needed than the electric thingy. Might need to build a wind break or a shelter. I used my ECB with charcoal all winter. You might loose a shelf but coal in the coffee can helps crank up the heat real well in a vertical.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, that's actually what I'm going for Deb.  I like the idea of the high watt electric that I can easily cold smoke both in the winter and summer.  Just gonna plop an aluminum pan of wood pellets on top and keep the temp up just enough to smolder the wood.  I can smell the cheese and hard boiled eggs already!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't forget the horseradish cheddar it's great smoked!


I always use coal for cold smokes in my vertical  even though it's propane. It's really easy to judge by counting briquettes once you know how many you need to set your temperature.


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 25, 2007)

Why do I have visions of this thing with various displays and probes installed and hooked to a computer????

You know about 4 charcoal briquettes or a small pile of lump with a chunk of smoking wood on top produces low heat and plenty smoke for cold smoking. You can also fill the water pan with ice to further lower the temp if needed.
That thing will make the ol' electric meter whirl at a blinding speed.

But, somehow, I still have that vision .............................


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 25, 2007)

Why do you have visions?  Beacause you are wise beyond your years
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes, I very much intend to use my control system.  I'll either mount a servo to a rheostat, or build a solid state AC power regulator; either way, it will be controlled by the laptop.

Yea, I've done the few chunk method, but I don't see the point for low temperatures......and I've already done that and I need a new project!


----------



## smoked (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a unit exactly like that for my ol ecb, worked great for years until the water pan developed a small hole and basically shorted the thing out........


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

Yer OK with the dimmer Geek. It's the inductive loads that give 'em fits, and the heater is purely resistive.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, I'm still fiddlin' in my mind with the numbers so I don't turn the rheostat into the heating element!


----------



## smoked (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think you will get much with the rheostat on this element, you can try, but honestly it's just like the one I had and it's basically on or off....like I said it worked great for me for many years on my ecb, but I'm not sure if it will do well with a rheostat or not for doing cold smoke.....I'd more think of making sure the water pan is solid and doing the "ice" pack thing in it to cool the smoke down........


----------

